# Mods for offroading



## alterastro (May 22, 2009)

I've had the idea that I'd like to modify my year 2000 Allroad 2.7 tip for some serious offroading. I'm talking body lift, suspension lift, bigger wheels and mud tyres etc etc. Now I know most of you will say 'you're mad! don't do it!', but if I did, does anyone have any idea what is involved in a body lift? I'm thinking spacers for the suspension with probable wheel arch removal to allow for the bigger wheels.
Yes I know there are much better trucks out there for off-roading, but wouldn't it be cool and certainly different!
Is there anything that would totally stop me from doing it?
Thanks!
Nick


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

You could have spacers made for the suspension, at least for the rears it would be easy enough. Fronts would be trickier.
It's going to be pretty hard to get it much hegher then Audi intended in level 4. Just the design of the drivetrain doesn't lend itself to any sort of lifting. It is after all an A6 Avant, unibody car with some extras.
But that doesn't mean you can't offroad with it. I would start with a set of Yokohama Geolander AT-S. A fairly aggressive knobby tire. It comes in 225/60R17. That adds a whole inch to the diameter over the stock tire size. It will give you an .5 inch of lift right there. Then I would VAG COM 402 mod it up 10-20mm (not sure you could go much more then 20mm higher and still be in the sensors range?) but go enough to clear the bigger tires in setting 2. Then you can still go up to level 3 and 4. This would give you another .5 inch of lift in every setting. That would bring the AR's total ground clearance to something like 10" in setting 4.
Since you said it's a tiptronic car, I would order up a Level 10 Torque Converter, and have the ECU re-flashed. Maybe add an exhaust, downpipes at least. You'd be surprised how capable an Allroad with that setup would be in the dirt.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zfKRdgoRo4 




_Modified by G60 Carat at 1:12 AM 5-25-2009_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Mods for offroading (alterastro)*

Interesting








You can add height by the 402 mod - se how far this will take you, then like G60 said a larger dia tire will also add. Some have mad 2" spacers front and rear to make up for the difference for the shorter A6 coilovers, these could be used in your case to add an extra 2" in height. I am not sure how far all the axles will let it go without complications, as in alignment and binding the CV joints. I have Cad models of 2" spacers that I designed BUT the front six bolt pater is not proven to match at this time. I designed them for another allroad owner for no charge and are available for anyone/everyone.
Yep, time to experiment - you crazy englishman.


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

can i keep my level 1 and 2 low and add height to 3 and 4 only???
mine needed nothing!!! balled through ruts no problem right behind nice 4wd trucks i was actually suprised how easly it went through the mud was on level 4 and bottom was dragging on the ruts but it make it through


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if you have a laptop with vag-com you can carry that with you and adjust the heights pretty much on the spot. however there is no way to change the height intervals between lvls 1 2 3 and 4.


----------

